
Good riddance to the Java plugin - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/it-pro/security-it/good-riddance-to-the-java-plugin-20160202-gmk4p4.html
======
ocdtrekkie
As a system administrator, my job becomes drastically easier when Java browser
plugins are no longer a thing.

